# 942 Availability



## chiefclerk (Apr 2, 2005)

Is the the Dish Player 942 available for purchase from any of the Internet vendors?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish Depot has a waiting list in place that's being filled. According to a message I received from Mark Scheutz at Dish Depot this afternoon:



> 942s Picking Up
> 
> Dear Customers,
> 
> We have contacted the next 8 customers in line for the 942. We hope to get through the backorder list within the next 2 weeks.


Sounds like they're just about caught up.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

I researched all the vendors I could find and the best I could come up with is several to pre-order from. I'm on the list at Dish Depot and I received an e-mail today that I should get mine next week if they receive all they were promised for delivery on Friday. (I ordered mine on March 25th.)


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

I ordered mine yesterday, and Mark said hopefully in two weeks! Yahoo!!
Tom in TX


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I ordered one from Mark and also one from SolidSignal. SolidSignal emailed me today saying the 942 should ship in 24-48 hours. They did not have a big waiting list when I ordered last week.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I've got a 942 coming tomorrow, I got mine from.....http://www.checkyes.tv/

Justin is a great guy to deal with, you might try him and see what he has in stock. Justin got me my 921 as well, give him a call.  
He post here under the name Mainstreet.

All-Digital Connections

580-CHECK-YES Elk City, OK, 580-772-TV-NOW Weatherford, OK 806-826-1213 Wheeler, TX . US
Telephone: 806-335-DISH or Toll Free 877-500-DISH (3474) Facsimile: 806-398-9000 Email: [email protected]ckyes.tv


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

I ordered mine from Mark and he said I should get an e-mail with the shipping tracking number Friday. I put in my order 03/18... I also got my 721 from him... 

You might need to get your name on a waiting list. Then sit back and wait.. They will come.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

My 942 is ON THE WAY!!! Should arrive at my house next week!


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Allen Noland said:


> My 942 is ON THE WAY!!! Should arrive at my house next week!


So does that mean you will be the #2 942 guy also?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If he wants to be, after he gets up to speed on it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I shipped my first 942 today. My second arrives on Monday or Tuesday (shipped to me today).


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I got mine today and the dealer has another one he wants to sell. Dealer is in Sioux Falls, SD. PM if you want dealer info.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

DishStore.NET got 5 more today. They will be listed on the site tommorow.


----------



## SaranWrap (Apr 1, 2005)

I know of two in Salt Lake. PM me for details.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

I called around Dallas/Ft Worth yesterday, and found a 942 at Hawk Electronics. Hooked it up last night, and was "tweaking" it today. So far, excellent! The PQ is better than my 811. And I love the DVR functions. and I hooked up a second TV and it works too. Looks like a winner, so far. I had to buy it, as I was an existing customer. 
Tom in Tx


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

Solid Signal getting 10 on Friday Pre-order list still not up to 10 when I called this afternoon.

Went ahead and ordered it at $719


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

One available now here: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40847


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

My 942 shipped from Dish Depot today, pre-ordered on March 23d. Last week The Other Mark told me I was #16 on the waiting list, so clearly he's catching up quite fast.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Just got my 942 last night and I ordered mine on March 13th.


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

What is the going rate for a 942? Is anyone concerned about the compatability when E* goes to MPEG 4? Is there going to be a software upgrade or are you just holding an expensive paper weight?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk, rkklinke. You obviously haven't read anything posted here before leaving your post. It's been and is being discussed at length in this very forum.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

pjm877 said:


> I ordered mine from Mark and he said I should get an e-mail with the shipping tracking number Friday. I put in my order 03/18... I also got my 721 from him...
> 
> You might need to get your name on a waiting list. Then sit back and wait.. They will come.


Well the unit came in Wen 4/20. Having lots of fun setting the unit up. connection to the Mits is through component (dvd player has the DVI in use). All seems to be going well, but there was a problem I need to read the Long bug report to see if It has already been reported. but a short description: No DBS content after viewing OTA (blank screen). Fixed sort of by switch reset... fixed better by unit reboot.

So far a nice unit... I now only have a 942 and 721 (had a 721, 501, 6000 before).

When I called to get the 942 init'ed they offered the HD-Pack for 1/2 off for 1 year... said what the heck... let me have it ... only $4 and some change.

lots more reading and playing around tonight.

A big Thanks to Mark at DishDepot.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/467749422

Free shipping, no tax, great company.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I got word this morning that Dish Depot is now completely caught up on their preorders, and have a few available.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone heard as far as when E* will provide existing customers with the lease option for $250 on the 942?

Last Monday, I talked with a salesman at a local TV retailer and he said that his Dish rep was going to a "big meeting" at the end of the week (last week) and "may" know something on a lease option, but wasn't sure. He is not working today so I just wanted to post this in case anyone else has heard anything.

Thanks.
gilly


----------



## cschang (Apr 18, 2005)

After calling to get on a wait list yesterday, my 942 is getting installed tomorrow!

I need to get an off-air antenna so I will have every ready to go tomorrow evening!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 31, 2004)

as I was #14 on the pre-order list, I got my 942 from Dish Depot today and plan on installing tomorrow. did someone say you can't use a dipexer for the ota connection to the 942?

soon to be...
942
921
510

DP sw34
DP twin LNBF
DP single LNBF


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can use a diplexor if you need, although we don't usually recommend it.


----------



## The_Wizard (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Are there any known problems with using a diplexor for OTA? If so. I would need to run two wires and buy a power source for my preamp that is currently powered by the receiver.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know of any known problems (although I don't know how the diplexor would work in a DPP-DP Separator system.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 5, 2005)

After getting transferred at least a couple times, I spoke to a Mgr of what I think was the Retention area of Dish. I asked why they are not offering the 942 to existing customers under the lease program and after getting transferred two different times, they said because of low inventory. Well...it looks like I'm dishing Dish and going with my local cable co that does offer a dual tuner HD DVRs for only $7.50/mth. Unfortunately E* wasn't willing to work with me. I just can't justify (where as many on this board can) the cost of $700 for equipment that is going to obsolete in a year, two or even three.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Gilly said:


> After getting transferred at least a couple times, I spoke to a Mgr of what I think was the Retention area of Dish. I asked why they are not offering the 942 to existing customers under the lease program and after getting transferred two different times, they said because of low inventory. Well...it looks like I'm dishing Dish and going with my local cable co that does offer a dual tuner HD DVRs for only $7.50/mth. Unfortunately E* wasn't willing to work with me. I just can't justify (where as many on this board can) the cost of $700 for equipment that is going to obsolete in a year, two or even three.


Hurry up and go and don't let the door hit you on the way out. Just because you cannot get the deal you want now..

Everyone wants to save a $$, but your just not going to see special deals on a new inventory limited product. Perhaps in a couple months when their are plenty of these receivers, then perhaps they'll offer a lease.... What are you going to do when cable messes you over... I think patience is in order... you sometimes just cannot get what you want when you want it, no matter how loud you whine...


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Tom in TX said:


> I ordered mine yesterday, and Mark said hopefully in two weeks! Yahoo!!
> Tom in TX


I managed to get mine from the company I installed for. It took a bit of doing concidering I was a previous customer, but I got it. I think the supply is increasing.


----------



## cschang (Apr 18, 2005)

My 942 was installed yesterday. So far so good....just learning my way around it. Picture quality compared to my Adelphia/Moxi is great.

Does not seem to be as easy to setup up recording as TiVo or the Moxi, but I am sure I will get the hang of it.

I had one small setback....trying to record two HD programs from OTA at the same time, only to remember there is only one OTA tuner.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

normang said:


> Hurry up and go and don't let the door hit you on the way out. Just because you cannot get the deal you want now..


If someone offered me a better deal, I would switch too. I have a business relationship with Dish. Charlie is not my "friend". My local cable company is terrible, which is why Dish is so popular in my neighborhood.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

cschang said:


> I had one small setback....trying to record two HD programs from OTA at the same time, only to remember there is only one OTA tuner.


That is why I subscribe to CBS HD. It allows me to record CBS prime time, and one other network. Not a great solution, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## ArabHorse1 (May 1, 2005)

I am not really sure where to post this, but I am gonna try here. 

I am a new E* customer.... made our purchase on thursday April 28 (942 reciever)... scheduled the install for the first day available, which is today May 2nd. I recieved my receipt on thursday also... receipt states that install is set for May 2nd (between 12 and 5) and that my installer will have all my equipment.
My installer calls me yesterday to confirm appt, asks me if I have my reciever ????????? ummm WHAT??????? I tell him no, my reciept says that the installer will have ALL my equip. So he says he will call E* and see whats up. He calls back ( really really nice guy btw) and tells me that E* informed him that reciever was sent to ME via UPS. Ok, np, guy says I should have it by the time he gets here...he will make me his last appt...cool, np. they didnt give him a tracking # tho
This morning I decided that I want the tracking # for UPS..... so that if i know it wont be here in time, I can let the install guy know........ so I call E* to get that info. E* informs me that it takes 7-10 working days for me to get the reciever.?????????????ummm then WHY did the website offer me May 2nd as the first day possible???? So I ask her if I can have the tracking # ..... evidently, reciever went out yesterday...... so they dont have a track # yet. call back in 2 days to get that.ggggggrrrrrrrrrrr She also makes me schedule another day for install ---- May 13. Now I am really confused...... the install guy, and me were told that it would be here today..... since ups delivers by 10:30. they tell me in my reciept letter that the install guy will have ALL the equip. so um WTF! now what do I do...... and ya, im gettin pissed off. 
Any one else experience this?


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

Mark: Do you have any idea when Dish might let existing subs lease the 942?
I thought maybe you would have heard something this past weekend.

da Doug


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No word yet, Doug.


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

datwell said:


> Mark: Do you have any idea when Dish might let existing subs lease the 942?
> I thought maybe you would have heard something this past weekend.
> 
> da Doug


I think you should be able to do it now. My friend have 811 and called yesterday to find out about 924. They offered lease for ~$190 (I paid $250 as a new customer).


----------



## thomopolis (Apr 27, 2005)

after reading the last post I just tried calling Dish, both the standard 18003333474 and the 800wowhdtv. the wow told me to call the regular number and the CSR at the 3474 said not yet, but most likely this summer.

hope others have better luck


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

PROXUS said:


> I think you should be able to do it now. My friend have 811 and called yesterday to find out about 924. They offered lease for ~$190 (I paid $250 as a new customer).


I got the deal over the weekend going through the executive office ([email protected]). However, I had to pay $250.00. I'd be curious how your friend got it for $190? Did he have to return the 811? I was not trading in any equipment.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

PROXUS said:


> I think you should be able to do it now. My friend have 811 and called yesterday to find out about 924. They offered lease for ~$190 (I paid $250 as a new customer).


Hmmm. Sounds like selling swamp land in Florida to me. Sure, leasing a 924 for $190 sounds great. But in the end you have to ask a question, "What is a 924"? I understand new customer leases for the 942, but that is a different receiver! :ringo:


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

robglasser said:


> I got the deal over the weekend going through the executive office ([email protected]). However, I had to pay $250.00. I'd be curious how your friend got it for $190? Did he have to return the 811? I was not trading in any equipment.


Yes. He was upgrading from 811.


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

I was also offered the lease deal for $250 from the executive offices. I currently have a 921. I'm just not sure it's worth it. They also wanted a 1 year commitment. If the MPEG4 receivers are a year away, then that $250 translates to $21/month plus the $5 lease fee. I also have a concern about the $5 phone fee. I have a phone line near the receiver but it causes a problem with my DSL so I have disconnected it. I'm just really pissed off because they suckered me for $1000 last June for the 921 and now I feel like they are wanting $250 to switch receivers instead of fixing the one I already have.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

cleblanc said:


> I was also offered the lease deal for $250 from the executive offices. I currently have a 921. I'm just not sure it's worth it. They also wanted a 1 year commitment. If the MPEG4 receivers are a year away, then that $250 translates to $21/month plus the $5 lease fee. I also have a concern about the $5 phone fee. I have a phone line near the receiver but it causes a problem with my DSL so I have disconnected it. I'm just really pissed off because they suckered me for $1000 last June for the 921 and now I feel like they are wanting $250 to switch receivers instead of fixing the one I already have.


Yes, if I was not able to return my 921 I'd probably be passing on the offer. Since I can return the 921 for a full refund I figure it's well worth it. Paid about $530.00 with tax for the 921, and with the lease deal for the 942 it's $250.00 + $5.00 a month. At that rate I'd have to use the receiver for over 4 years before equalling the cost I paid on the 921. By that time both receivers would be obsolete (mpeg4) and we'll be on to others so I can't imagine resale value being much of anything at that point.

Also, they never mentioned any year commitment to me. When I asked about mpeg4 upgrades, she said they honestly don't have any information at this time, but since I'm leasing I can trade it in at anytime for new equipment. I'm assuming there would be another one time cost involved of couse.


----------



## KimMichelle (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everbody,
I sent a email to [email protected] about my lack of dolby digital 5.1 with my 811 that has never worked since 10/2004 and asked if I could trade-up to 942 lease.
I got a call today from customer resolution specialist and she told me that they were beta testing firmware 2.88 and it would be out soon and should fix your problem. I told her I am still waiting for 2.85 and 2.87 she told me I should get the update soon. I asked her what about upgrading to the 942, she told me that I could buy one but the lease is for new subs only. So thats it waiting waiting I'll die in Casablanca.

Michelle


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

If Dish has any brains, when they designed the 942, they made the CPU/decoder on a replaceable card. (anyone pick apart its design yet?).

In that case they will definately implement an exchange program so they can recycle 942s into an MPEG4 version and send the refurbs out to leasees... THATS just one BIG reason why the recent push into leasing. Easier to change out tech.

This means your 942 purchase is not a total loss when MPEG4 coms out so I dont think you should factor it like that.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There are no replaceable cards in the 942.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Well, I got in contact with a person from the EO and they set me up with a 942. Like others, I have to pay 250 for the lease and 5/month. This is fine as long as it assures me an upgrade when the mp4 dvrs come out. They went the the extra mile though. When I got the superdish, the 44 switch was not yet available so they installed a 34 switch, hence I lost 61.5. The EO is going to include the installation of the 44 free. This way I'll beable to subscribe to the voom hd channels.


Ken


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There are no replaceable cards in the 942.


Is it all just one big motherboard?? (boo....) Then its probably dumpster filler. The cost to extract and reuse the hard drive and case is not worth the value of those parts. They should have done a slide in card like the 6000.


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There are no replaceable cards in the 942.


Do you have a high-res picture of the area below the power supply board?

Thanks.

P.S. For a detailed discussion of the 942 inards see

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=478140&postcount=48


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nope, for the exact same reason that Scott doesn't.


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

I am an existing customer and also just got the 942 lease deal from the Executive Sales Office for $250 (Last night to be exact).    They also said they would throw in any needed switches or diplexors that would be needed at the time of the install which they included in the $250 price.

The part I don't understand is they said it had to be installed by a DISH Network installer...???  Am I missing something here? They are shipping it to me directly and have the install scheduled for 10 days out. Is there anything that should keep me from simply unplugging the connections for my 921 and replacing it with the 942. Will DISH not authorize the new receiver if I do this or could it somehow violate the terms of the lease agreement? I would like for the installer to add another splitter for my OTA antenna so I can continue to receive OTA HD on my 921 in the room I will be moving it to. I just really don't understand why I would need to wait an extra 5 days for an installer to show up to start enjoying the 942 when I already have the existing set up (from the 921) where the 942 is going to be installed.

I would appreciate any insight, opinions, or similar experiences that any of you have regarding this issue or possibly an explanation from Mark L. as to why he thinks this is necessary or if I actually am required to wait.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mark, I have no clue. In fact, you're the first existing customer that I've heard of to be offered the lease. Honestly, I see no reason why you couldn't hook it up yourself, if everything's already in place.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I too got the lease deal as an existing customer via the Executive Office, about a week ago. Yes, they told me too that they required a tech to come out and install the equipment. I asked them why and they said it was required because it is leased gear and they only want authorized techs installing it. I would suggest working with your contact in the executive office to see if they can help you get it activated sooner.


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

When I activated my ACCT they shipped my IRD within 2-3 days. I got it Saturday but tech was supose to show up Monday. Since I had antennas mounted already (110/119/61.5) I installed everything myself. Got all signals and test HD channel, ...called tech support just to hear that they can't activate this IRD without technician to see it and inspect installation.
I guess it's some kind of policy.

...one more thing...

This lease option for existing customers is changing from time to time.
Few days ago they offered my friend upgrade to 942 from 811, but my other friend got a message that lease is not available anymore because there is high demand for 942s and new customers will receive it first. 

They also said that my friend could still get 942 if he will purchase, not lease.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

robglasser said:


> I too got the lease deal as an existing customer via the Executive Office, about a week ago.


What is the Executive Office? I have been a customer for a couple of years. I just got a new HDTV and would like to upgrade my leased 508 to a 942. I think that if dish network will not let me upgrade as a good paying existing customer, I will dump my dish and go back to cable.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

JR_Baas said:


> What is the Executive Office? I have been a customer for a couple of years. I just got a new HDTV and would like to upgrade my leased 508 to a 942. I think that if dish network will not let me upgrade as a good paying existing customer, I will dump my dish and go back to cable.


They are an office of dish network that I go to for upgrades. I originally found out about them here, at dbstalk.com, when they were offering deals on 721's last year. You can get ahold of them at [email protected]. Sounds like in the case of the 942 there is not a current global policy for leasing 942's to existing customers, but some, like myself are getting the opportunity.


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

JR_Baas said:


> What is the Executive Office?


JR_Baas...

What you have to do is send an E-mail to [email protected] and explain why you need them to offer you a lease on a 942. My explanation mainly had to do with the problems I have been experiencing with my 921 and E*'s failure to deliver on the promises made with the 921 which included the promises of Firewire/Dishwire and Name Based Recording. Also be sure to include how long you have been an E* customer, # of receivers you currently have in use and about how much you spend with them each month. I spend about $109 a month with 4 receivers and have for about the last 3-4 yrs.

After you do this, you should get a call back from someone at the Executive Sales Office who will be contacting you to resolve your problem. The only problem I see for you would be if you don't already have a 921 with which to complain about, you may have a hard time selling them on the fact that they should offer a 942 to you on a lease deal. My guess is they will try to offer you an 811 lease deal for $50 if you want HD or a 522 lease for $99 but ultimately tell you the 942 would need to be purchased for $699. They tried this on me the first time I called on March 30th at which time I was told they couldn't do the lease deal yet as there wern't enough 942's available. At that time I told them I would call back in about a month. When I saw posts from others here at DBStalk that they had received the deal, I called them back.

Maybe if you complain long and hard enough and possibly throw out that you are thinking of leaving for D*, you may get your desired result but it will probably ultimately depend on your length of service and monthly $$$.

Hope that pretty much covers it for you.

By the way...this is also how I purchased my 721 from E* for $250 last year.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

I have one of the first 921's and had one of the first 721's. Had to re-boot my 921 three times this week because it locked up while trying to stop a PVR play back. Not happening a lot before this week however. I have only one question before I try to upgrade my 2nd recievier a 501 to a 942 am I going to be as frustrated with the 942 at this point as I was with the 921 and 721???? I really have not kept up with the 942 form?


Mark S. said:


> JR_Baas...
> 
> What you have to do is send an E-mail to [email protected] and explain why you need them to offer you a lease on a 942. My explanation mainly had to do with the problems I have been experiencing with my 921 and E*'s failure to deliver on the promises made with the 921 which included the promises of Firewire/Dishwire and Name Based Recording. Also be sure to include how long you have been an E* customer, # of receivers you currently have in use and about how much you spend with them each month. I spend about $109 a month with 4 receivers and have for about the last 3-4 yrs.
> 
> ...


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

If you've got a 921 already, E* will be screwing you even more if you take a $250 upgrade/lease deal.

From my post in the, "which way to go?..." thread,



jsanders said:


> I'm hoping that I will be out about $250 after putting my 921 on EBay and getting the $100 rebate from DishDepot.com for my 6000 receiver. No $5/mo fee at least, and I don't subscribe to AT60 (not required for me). The $250 lease upgrade would have been less stressful though if it was an option.
> 
> It seems I am saving about $26.99/mo ($26.99 for AT60 - $5 access fee + $5 DHA fee) by not having the $5 fee, and not subscribing to AT60 because I don't have to. It translates to, $323.88/year!! After a year, that money is recovered, and I'm saving more than $250/year that was paid for the lease upgrade fee. In the end, I also own the receiver.


Obviously, those are my circumstances. 921s are going on EBay for $400 right now. For those who are lazy, DishDepot.com will give you $250 to trade in your 921 against the 942. The lease sets you out $250, and it also forces you to subscribe to at least AT60 and you get a $5 outlet fee because you are now part of the DHA plan.

You all have to look carefully at your own circumstances and decide whether the lease is a good idea for you or not. For me, the lease is more expensive, and gets me stuck in the mold E* wants me to be in. E* can take that shaft and give it to someone else!


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

jsanders...

Help me out here because I'm unclear. If I lease a receiver from E* and they convert to MPEG4, they have to upgrade their equipment at no charge to me. If I own it, what keeps them from charging me to upgrade my equipment? Just something for some to consider. Also, if I lease it, when the new MPEG4 receivers come out, I still have the choice to buy or lease the new one.

Also, by leasing I can hold on to the equipment I still own or if I sold the 921 on E-bay for $400, I am coming out $150 ahead. With MPEG4 coming in the near future and none of us knowing what the plans are for the upgrade path, I don't see any way that buying a 942 for $699 when you could lease it for $250 would make any sense, no matter how you try to spin it.

Don't get me wrong, I own 2 of my receivers. A 721 and a 921 I plan on holding on to. Can't seem to justify letting it go after paying a grand for it a year ago. I also figure I'll wait and see what DISH has planned as far as an upgrade path for 921 users. Who knows, maybe I'll get lucky and wind up with a new MPEG4 receiver at little or no cost and can then tell DISH to come pick up their leased 942. The 921 will be replacing a 301 on my account so I'll ultimately net a very expensive 2 tuner PVR at the very least. 

One last thing, and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but I believe DISH gets you for the $5 on every receiver on your account whether you own the equipment or not. You either pay a $5 additional outlet fee on owned receivers or you pay a $5 lease fee for each leased receiver in which case the additional outlet fee is waived. 

Not sure if this is completely accurate or not but I'm sure you or someone else can correct me if it is not. Peace...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark S. said:


> Help me out here because I'm unclear. If I lease a receiver from E* and they convert to MPEG4, they have to upgrade their equipment at no charge to me. If I own it, what keeps them from charging me to upgrade my equipment? Just something for some to consider. Also, if I lease it, when the new MPEG4 receivers come out, I still have the choice to buy or lease the new one.


This is kind of a yes and no situation... Eventually, if you are a lease customer they would have to upgrade you for free if they wanted to switch completely over to MPEG4, or they would lose you as a customer. However, there is nothing that says they would have to swap you a top-of-their-line receiver at that time... they could easily decide the free upgrades are to a lower tier of receiver, and offer you a better one (with more HD space for instance) for a fee.

Also, some folks like me have been speculating that initial MPEG4 might be in shifts, with new HD channels first for instance... so early adopters if we want the new channels might have to pay for an upgrade unless we want to wait a year or two for their mandatory switchover.

At this point, though, almost everything is pure speculation and Dish could pleasantly surprise us all with a nice upgrade path.



Mark S. said:


> One last thing, and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but I believe DISH gets you for the $5 on every receiver on your account whether you own the equipment or not. You either pay a $5 additional outlet fee on owned receivers or you pay a $5 lease fee for each leased receiver in which case the additional outlet fee is waived.


You got this right! A lot of folks don't seem to "get it", and it can be confusing... If you lease, they call it a "lease fee" on the bill... if you own the receiver your bill instead shows an "additional outlet fee" or something like that... but you're absolutely right the $5 applies whether you own or lease for receivers after your primary one.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark S. said:


> Help me out here because I'm unclear. If I lease a receiver from E* and they convert to MPEG4, they have to upgrade their equipment at no charge to me.


Hi Mark, I appreciate your viewpoints, I think the more ideas there are to throw around, the better we can work the system at E*.

So, what you said is true, however, E* never said "when", and they never said what receiver! Right now, the 942 is being leased to new customers. People who are already leasing equipment aren't being offered the deal. Let's say they come out with a 943, they will probably lease it to new customers and let you wait a while. They only have to upgrade you when there aren't any more MPEG-2 channels left to view. Odds are that an existing customer won't be upgrading when the first MPEG-4 receivers are out, unless they purchase. The longer they make you lease an "existing" piece of equipment, the more money they make! Leasing a box for eternity at $5/mo is more expensive than just buying that box. They can't lease it to you for eternity, but their object is to get you to lease it for as long as possible.



Mark S. said:


> If I own it, what keeps them from charging me to upgrade my equipment? Just something for some to consider. Also, if I lease it, when the new MPEG4 receivers come out, I still have the choice to buy or lease the new one.


You may not have the choice to lease a new one, since you are the existing customer. There is a $250 upgrade fee to lease the 942 right now. Why not charge you another $250 to upgrade again?? Who knows what E* will do, but be assured that they will want to make money.



Mark S. said:


> Also, by leasing I can hold on to the equipment I still own or if I sold the 921 on E-bay for $400, I am coming out $150 ahead. With MPEG4 coming in the near future and none of us knowing what the plans are for the upgrade path, I don't see any way that buying a 942 for $699 when you could lease it for $250 would make any sense, no matter how you try to spin it.


Great, you sell your 921 on EBay for $400, that puts you ahead by $150, but in my case, I am saving $27/mo by not leasing. You are ahead all of 5 1/2 months, after that, you are behind. In the end, you don't even own the box. The other way, you at least own something, even if it isn't worth much. I will bet you can sell the 942 on EBay right when new MPEG-4 receivers are available, as there will still be MPEG-2 channels to view. You can play the EBay game again, but not if you lease. I'm sure they don't want you selling leased equipment. :nono2:



Mark S. said:


> Can't seem to justify letting it go after paying a grand for it a year ago.


 That one is really hard to swallow for me too. The 942 is in itself evidence that Eldon is completely incompetent. If the MPEG-4 receiver comes from Eldon, I won't buy or lease it. They gave me enough trouble. I can be mad about it and curse Eldon, and I have decided they aren't worth it! I'm forcing myself to move on. I do hope Eldon gets disbanded after the 921 is stablized.



Mark S. said:


> One last thing, and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but I believe DISH gets you for the $5 on every receiver on your account whether you own the equipment or not. You either pay a $5 additional outlet fee on owned receivers or you pay a $5 lease fee for each leased receiver in which case the additional outlet fee is waived.


This also depends on your personal circumstances. I think it is a ripoff to have multiple receivers, so, I only have one activated. I live alone, so there isn't much point for multiple receivers anyway. In my scenario, I don't have that $5 outlet/lease fee from ownership. If I had multiple receivers, then you are correct, you will have an outlet fee or a second receiver fee. There is a lease/outlet fee for a first receiver (if you lease), but there is no second receiver fee for a first receiver!


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

jsanders said:


> Hi Mark, I appreciate your viewpoints, I think the more ideas there are to throw around, the better we can work the system at E*.
> 
> So, what you said is true, however, E* never said "when", and they never said what receiver! Right now, the 942 is being leased to new customers. People who are already leasing equipment aren't being offered the deal. Let's say they come out with a 943, they will probably lease it to new customers and let you wait a while. They only have to upgrade you when there aren't any more MPEG-2 channels left to view. Odds are that an existing customer won't be upgrading when the first MPEG-4 receivers are out, unless they purchase. The longer they make you lease an "existing" piece of equipment, the more money they make! Leasing a box for eternity at $5/mo is more expensive than just buying that box. They can't lease it to you for eternity, but their object is to get you to lease it for as long as possible.
> 
> ...


This is great info on lease verses buy and I really doubt if E* even has this one figured out yet. My real question however is does the 942 work! If I buy it will I forever be waiting on the next upgrade to make it work as advertised?


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

I think if you read the comments from 942 users here on dbstalk, the general consensus is it works and is as solid a receiver as E* has put out in a while. There are a few issues that are being worked on for future releases but overall my perception is it is a solid unit.

Personally I am very happy with mine, although I'm not what you would call a DVR power user. I am fairly critical of PQ however, and in that department I am very happy with the 942, believe it or not, especially on SD (but the HD is good as well).

Doug


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

sgt940 said:


> This is great info on lease verses buy and I really doubt if E* even has this one figured out yet. My real question however is does the 942 work! If I buy it will I forever be waiting on the next upgrade to make it work as advertised?


I've been extremly pleased with my 942. Other than an occasional spontanious reset, it been trouble free. I think it's their best receiver yet. The picture quality is great, even on SD channels. It was worth the money to me.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

sgt940 said:


> This is great info on lease verses buy and I really doubt if E* even has this one figured out yet. My real question however is does the 942 work! If I buy it will I forever be waiting on the next upgrade to make it work as advertised?


Being a 921 owner as well (past tense, mine sold for $399 on EBay), I can say the 942 is not a headache. The only issue I had with it is that you can't stretch and zoom on a 1080i in 16x9 mode. My work around for that was to put the aspect ratio to 4x3 #2. When you're in 4x3 #2 at 1080i, you can stretch and zoom and partial zoom. As it turns out stretch in this aspect ratio is equivalent to "normal" in 16x9 mode, and zoom in this mode is equivalent to "stretch" in 16x9 mode. If you are curious to know "why" that is, I can elaborate further. Until that issue gets fixed, I'm happy with it. BTW, the format button doesn't work when you put up the banner guide for some reason.

Hey, it recorded the whole 2 hour finale of CSI last night and I didn't have to do anything! It just knew it should record the extra hour by itself!

Right now, the biggest problem I'm having is some sort of "withdrawl syndrome!" With the 921, I had to regularly check the message boards to make sure I was on top of everything happening, new work arounds, new software, new work arounds for new software, etc.! I don't have to do that with the 942, and I'm trying to figure out what to do with my time now. It is like going through withdrawls somehow.


----------

